# risperdal



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys...I just started taking .25g of risperdal before bed...its the lowest dose possible. For some reason it is making me feel a little worse, my mood is worse and I just feel kinda shitty. Is that typical to happen within the first few days of taking an antipsychotic? If anyone has any info, just let me know. Thanks


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes this can happen and risperdal is usually considered to have the most side effects out of the commonly used atypical anti-psychotics. They can make you feel tired, lethargic, abit weird sometimes, and sometimes depressed. Sometimes these side effect's go away sometimes they dont. Are you taking it for dp/dr or something else?

I was on seroquel and the only real side effect's i had starting off where strange dreams and just a feeling of weirdness. The first night i took it i had weird static vision kinda like you get from a dissociative. This went away within a few day's though. The only side effect that really persisted for me was dry mouth.

Seroquel never made my mood worse in fact it acted as a anti-depressant of sort's. But i was taking it for bipolar so im alittle different.


----------

